# Thai pads



## RevDogo (Feb 8, 2011)

I am looking to buy thai pads however my budget is tight.
So my question to all you fine folks is...
What company produces a high quality, affordable thai pad
that will take a beating from JKD, Kempo, and filippino boxing practices ?

Thank you for your time.

Angel


----------



## nak muay (Mar 17, 2011)

I like www.titlemma.com they have several different brands and you can request a free catalog or just view everything on site.


----------

